
Why You Shouldn’t Use Bright, Saturated Colors for Backgrounds - dojosensei
http://uxmovement.com/content/why-you-shouldnt-use-bright-saturated-colors-for-backgrounds/
======
caio1982
Same goes for black and white: never use either #FFFFFF or #000000 in large
visual areas.

~~~
bausshf
It comes in the next article that they linked:

[http://uxmovement.com/content/why-you-should-never-use-
pure-...](http://uxmovement.com/content/why-you-should-never-use-pure-black-
for-text-or-backgrounds/)

